# can I delete boot.ini?



## andy a (Sep 14, 2004)

I have recenty tried to install XP on my laptop, but have given up as I think the hardware will not support it. Since then I get a message on start up asking me to choose between XP professional setup and windows 98. Unfortunately it defaults to setup which then crashes as there is no XP CD in. This message is coming from boot.ini, I can see that. Can I just delete boot.in? If not, what is the normal boot.ini for w98?

Many thanks to anyone who can answer this


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi andy a, Welcome to TSG !!

Have a look here :
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q289022


----------

